# The Bright Litter: Tonka X Lushie



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Tralalalalalala. Huge Congratulations, delighted for you all x


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY!! So happy for you all!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations to Lushie on her new arrivals.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Fantastic! Enjoy the baby breath!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful, congratulations!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

YEAH! So happy to see this update!

So, there was only six pups or ???


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! Can't wait for the baby pictures.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Hurray for puppy breath!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations! So glad they are here and doing well  Can't wait for the photos to start showing up


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Great news. Hoping all goes well from now on in. Was it a natural delivery?


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So excited for you and mama Lushie! Can't wait to see pics.

I will say you are good at x-ray puppy counting in seeing the exact number of puppies she had.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What wonderful news!! Good girl Lushie!!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Fantastic news! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

How exciting! so pleased to hear they had a safe arrival

Looking forward to pics when/if you get a chance


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

This thread is worthless without pictures.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yay! Can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! Can not wait for lots of puppy pictures!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, they are lovely and Lushie looks so proud


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

aww congrats! i can't wait to keep up with this thread, and see those little furbutts =). great job lush.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yay!!!!!! Congrats to everyone!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG I just saw this and I am so very happy for you and Lush -- I'm in tears of joy!!

Beautiful mother and beautiful babies.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the picture. So happy everything is going well.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Go, Lushie!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations! Beautiful picture.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Congratulations, to all of you. You all deserve it. Beautiful Beautiful pups . So wonderful that they are all plump and healthy and that Lushie is doing well herself. Cannot wait to watch them grow!


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

PRECIOUS!! congratulations!


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Already perfect, just like Lushie!!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Cute family! Congratulations to all.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What beautiful babies and Momma Lush looks very proud of her little ones. Congratulations!


----------



## GoldenTears (Apr 11, 2014)

CONGRATS they r beautiful babies


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Congratulations to one and all. And to Lushie a big hug and scratches in all the right places. Atta girl. 

Pete & Woody


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats Lushie !!

Please keep the pictures coming as they grow.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations,Jill!!
They are lovely little chunkers!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations - beautiful little blondies! All the puppy addicts here on GRF (that includes ME) will need many more pictures.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww yay!! 6 beautiful/handsome puppies!! So happy for you all! Good job Lushie! Cant wait to see these pups grow up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, they're beautiful.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Yay! Happy News! Lushie's so pretty, congratulations!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations! They look great!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Just wonderful!!! Congratulations to you and Lushie!!!


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

They are so cute! Have fun watching them grow


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

*6 Lushie pups are here!( added photo)*

Congratulations! They're so cute!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

*6 Lushie pups are here!( added photo)*

YAY!!! So glad to hear Lush & her babies are doing well!!! What precious little fur babies!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations! The babes are so beautiful and Lushie looks fantastic. Now the fun begins!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They are the BRIGHT litter theme. Would love ideas!



PoeticGold Brighter Than Sunshine
PoeticGold Bright Young Thing
PoeticGold On The Bright Side
PoeticGold's Brightest Angel (MacDuff)
PoeticGold Bright Future
PoeticGold Tiger Tiger Burning Bright ( Blake)
PoeticGold Bright And Early
PoeticGold All Things Bright and Beautiful
PoeticGold Bright Star (Keats)
PoeticGold Turn Around Bright Eyes 
PoeticGold Bright Lights Big City 
PoeticGold Bright Shiny Penny
PoeticGold's Bright Idea
PoeticGold All Is Bright ( all is calm/all is bright)
PoeticGold In The Bright Moonlight


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Bright Shiny Eyes

Bright Horizons

Bright Stars in the Sky

Bright Light in the Sky

Bright Reflections of Life's Little Joys

Bright Rainbows of Joy

Bright Beams of Light



Pete & Woody


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

PoeticGold Bright Eyes is the first thing that came to mind - apparently I am on a kick lately with naming dogs after bands/musicians! 

They are just precious, thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bright Eyes is a favorite band of mine-


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Gorgeous pups! 

I love the song Brighter than Sunshine by Aqualung. The lyrics really seem to fit this litter. 

Some other songs with "bright" in them"

"Your Bright Baby Blues" by Jackson Browne
"Bright Side of the Road" by Van Morrison
"Future's So Bright I Gotta Wear Shades" by Timbuk 3
"Bright Side of the Moon" by A Cue Stick

"Beaming Bright You're a Shining Light" (book of poems for young children)


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

PoeticGold's Star Light, Star Bright: Star, Diva, and maybe anther Mystic.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

So cute. Congratulations!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to Lushie, and Tonka!
So happy the babies are all healthy!!


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

Beautiful pups 

bright 'n' bold
bright diamond
bright future
bright spark


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> Bright Eyes is a favorite band of mine-


He he, I was going to suggest call name Conor but I figured your puppy buyers won't be looking for call name suggestions!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Turn Around Bright Eyes


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Bright bright bright sunshiny day


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Brighter than Moonshine {Tickle}


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very happy to see this update, congratulations Jill, and Lushie! You a two brave ladies, they are gorgeous. Looking forward to watching them grow!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations. They are adorable


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yellow girl
Orange Girl
Pink Girl
Green Girl

Blue Boy 
Red Boy


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful puppies! Love them already!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Those photos are wonderful, Miss Lushie is a great Mum!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lush loooooves puppies ( and cats/kitties).


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Such sweet, sweet pictures!


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Awww, so sweet to see Lush cuddling with her pups!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

So beautiful! Cant wait to see them grow!!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Lush looks so at peace with her babies. Everything seems so symbolic with spring and Easter and new beginnings -- All things bright and beautiful.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sweet!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

That picture of the baby snuggled up to Lush's nose is so sweet :


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

WOW! Spectacular pix of the cutest pups ever! I love it when they still look like little piggies, complete with the pink nosies and all!  Congratulations. Please keep posting the pictures...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They already have little personality traits. Blue Boy is flexible and Pink Girl is a pistol- the one to wander away.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Ahhhh, can almost smell the puppy breath......beautiful!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Green Girl


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

They are beautiful babies...love their color!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

They sure are beautiful! Love watching them as they grow into happy, healthy pups!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Nothing smiles my day like Lush-puppies.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful babies.


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow I just saw this thread, congratulations! Your girl is beautiful and so are of her pups  You caught such amazing moments between mama and pups. They're so much fun to look at! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful pups! Lush looks like she is enjoying them!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The daily weighing:


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Snuggly pups and tiny paw pads!!! Gush....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg-Lush is so sweet with her puppies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


>



Cutest picture ever!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks so much for keeping us updated and sharing pics of the litter. Lush and her pups look like they are doing so well. They sure are cuties!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

They are scrumptious! I love all the pics but the one with the puppy under Lush's ear, that one catches my breath..but so does the one of the paw...oh...i guess they all do


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh my! Just precious! Lush looks so content with her pups! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LJilly*

LJilly

Who is this cutie?

http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/finn8811/finn8811058/IMG_3560_zps46de3242.jpg


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Puppy fever! Thanks so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am better at getting photos up on FB, and anyone is welcome to look at the babies: https://www.facebook.com/Ljilly


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

6 days old- being weighed:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're all so beautiful and very precious.


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh my, they are adorable. I dont use Facebook so I'm very grateful that you post them on here aswell  thanks


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

They're adorable! Gosh, you just want to squish them, mother included.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They opened their eyes today, all of them! Day ten.


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh my! So so cute!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Such exciting news! How often do you get to see them since they aren't at PGF?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> They opened their eyes today, all of them! Day ten.


WOW! How exciting!! More pix please.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Came to check on the babies. I hadn't seen a post on FB or here, but I see you were on yesterday (by the thanks)

I second some more pictures, please


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

How in the world did I miss this thread ! They are absolutely adorable. So so sweet. I love looking at those sweet paws as they have so much romping around to do in the future. I recall kissing Thor's pads and thinking of all the exciting adventures he will have on them. 
Thanks for all the photos. Keep em coming 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Milestone today- Red Boy is 3 pounds!
















After they safely pass the 4 weeks mark, I will do pictures galore again.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are soooo cute!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I haven't been on the board looking around lately but had to come looking when I saw the Lushie puppies on FB. OMG! They are sooo freaking cute. Those chubby bodies and little legs are just adorable. So glad they are doing well and staying healthy for you Jill. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow..3 lbs already! Awesome! They love that milk!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I can't wait for the 4 week mark to come! I am dying for scads of lushapuppy photos!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Hahahaha, I'm just checking this thread out for the first time and the first pic I saw was the puppy above. I was thinking "oh my- what's that yellow stuff on him??? Oh no..." Lol. I figured it out. This is Mr/Ms Yellow, lol! Cute! ....I hope there's no Mr/Ms Brown, lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Lush looks so happy with her pups! What a sweet momma! Look at those full tummies! Adorable!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Why is the fourth week important ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

In the fourth week, they can regulate their own body temperatures, and that means they can make a fever response to little germs, virus etc. Before that, even some little thing an older dog would deal with no symptoms can kill a baby. I live at a dog training center, so there are 300 people and dogs on the property every week. This is fun 90 percent of the time, but when it comes to neonates, it is scary. It seems easy to isolate the litter, and ask everyone to take off shoes, scrub in and scrub out etc, but the problem is trying to isolate all the house dogs from the world outside the house so they don't touch noses with Lush ever. I love my lifestyle, right up until there are 2 day old puppies! There is 5,000 square feet of training center and house to keep spotless, plus 11 acres people ramble on before and after classes. Cleaning it all enough for pups makes me a wreck lol. That is why LibertyMe, who is the best Mid Woof, as the litter until they can make a fever, and I have her gorgeous Lush pup Cady to condition and get in show shape.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

They are so so cute! I have major puppy fever now  They are going to be so beautiful, Jill!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Beautiful puppies! I've been showing Oatmeal pictures of Lush and her puppies. We both love looking at them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope they turn out like Oatmeal. She is a doll.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Your pups are of course beyond adorable! I just can't get over how beautiful mommy Lush is. Breathtaking!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear that the pups are doing well. I imagine you are very anxious for them to get to the 4 week point. I can't wait to see pictures once they do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Just beautiful pups!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

It is rather touching that while LiberyME has the brood, you have Cady, one of the miracle pups. Neat

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Cady and Mystic are teenagers in love. They have me smiling all the time. I am so thankful for this time with Cady. I am kind in awe of her. I told her "I MADE you!"


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Building a new adventure box and putting out the cool toys from Collette Jaynes Pups R Us.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

They will have great adventures with those things. I love them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I really, really wish that _every single puppy born_ would have the head start in life that you're giving this very exceptional litter and that every person who has a litter would put as much love, thought and caring into their puppies as you do, Jill. 

Lush, her pups and their future families are so very fortunate to have you as their breeder...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Puppies waking up, then playing Pups 4.29.2.014 5:30pm, maryadavis372 on USTREAM. Dogs


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the videos, just adorable.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Jill--your pictures are beyond adorable!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

How do you let them go when 8 weeks are up? Too cute!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Love watching those adorable babies. Play for a few minutes then time for another nap, life is tough when you're a little pup .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Precious*

They are all so precious!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lush Puppies on USTREAM: Tonka X Lush Puppies Growing . Dogs


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Milestone: They all have little teeth as of this morning, and are over 4 lbs.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The puppies ate their first solid food today! Puppies First Meal 6May2014, maryadavis372 on USTREAM. Dogs


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That was adorable! Such fat little chubba wubbas....  The one closest to the camera seemed to understand that the bowl held food right away...Will they get mostly puppy food from now on, or will they nurse some more?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They will mostly nurse until they handle the food really well- one solid meal a day for this week. Lush has lots of milk so dont want her to be uncomfortable if the stop nursing too fast.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Omg the puppies are so cute! I love them!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Woot woot! Mash eating pups! Do they come home soon?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh! They are sooo cute!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

They are so cute! I have to admit, I wasted at least a half hour at work yesterday afternoon just watching videos of them on your FB page. LOL!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so excited for them to be a little tiny bit older, so they can use their adventure boxes and go outside.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

What beautiful pups! I love the photos that are awesome.... Now I wish I could get another puppy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Puppies are looking great!!! They are getting so big already...time flies!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They have turned the corner into being little toddlers with teeth and ideas. They already have different personalities. All are 5 lbs plus, and physically are very consistent with pretty heads and great bone.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Jill, when do they come to your house?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wednesday, Lauren.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> Wednesday, Lauren.


I bet you'll be glad to get your Lushie home... 

Does that mean Cady has to leave? I guess that means Mystic will be brokenhearted... I've been enjoying the teenagers in love photos...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know! Mystic and Cady really are teenagers in love. Yes, Cady must go home, and I am sure Mystic will be forlorn.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know how I managed to miss this thread. Congrats on such beautiful little puppies  they're absolutely adorable! Looking forward to following their journey growing up.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks- I am so appreciative of Miss Lush for loving the pups and keeping them spotless and well fed.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes we will all miss the photos of Cady. Oh what will she do?  love the ustream!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am returning from 5 weeks in China, and after some serious lovin on my pups, I am so looking forward to ustreaming the Lushie babies!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww, bitter sweet! It is like a summer fling with Mystic and Cady and summer is over, lol. I bet your excited to get Lush and her pups home!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We were laughing about that today-that it is like the last day of summer camp for the summer romance.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


> We were laughing about that today-that it is like the last day of summer camp for the summer romance.


Aww, that's just darling!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> We were laughing about that today-that it is like the last day of summer camp for the summer romance.


Somebody needs to make a movie out of their pics together set to "Summer Loving" from Grease.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

T minus 1 day!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


>



I love this one!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Precious pups! Let the fun times begin!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is their very first time outside in their Adventure Box:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZuPfD8TWm0&list=UUbw_3DA8NCIjYAQ5kfW9YeA


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What beautiful, happy and inquisitive pups.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They are starting to show different personalities. Pink girl is a huge explorer, and Red boy adores people.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

They are just adorable! They look like they are having a blast!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

You capture such great moments! Is there a particular one that is catching your eye?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pink Girl is a live wire. She is so pretty, with cobby body, cute head and nice balanced angles.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pups, really enjoying the great pictures. 

The Adventure Box is fantastic, fun watching them explore it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Everyone else is napping, but not Pink Girl!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Gorgeous pups. Are you keeping one, Jill?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That adventure box, did you think that out for yourself? Or is it something people can buy? It looks like the perfect set up for breeders who want their pups to explore and not be afraid of strange looking objects. See the fun part in everything, so to say. I think a lot of human babies would be happy with it, too!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The adventure box plans are at Online Puppy Training & Breeder Coaching | Raising A Great Dog | Avidog. It really is fun, and you can innovate your own fun things. The pups love it, and I feed them breakfast in the center some mornings.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Awwwwww!!! Soooo fluffy!! I absolutely live the way they look at this stage- like chubby kids in snowsuits! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

They are soooo cute!!! Love that pink girl!!!


----------



## CheriS (May 5, 2014)

Gorgeous! So much fun at that age, watching them look and learn everything.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

OMG! The picture of the puppy on its back with its little paws swinging at the toys is just too cute for words!!!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Love all the puppy pictures. Please keep them coming.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh my, I have missed this thread because I've been MIA over these last couple of weeks. They are just precious baby dogs.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Could look at your puppy pictures all day long. How old are they now?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They are turning 6 weeks old! Little party dogs. . .


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Omg they're the cutest !


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

What cutie pattooooties


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

They are getting so big....and I think they get cuter each day if that is even possible.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


>


This picture should be captioned... "What's out there? It's fun in here... but I wanna be out there!"

They all look very curious, healthy, chubby and just great. Can't believe I only get to watch them for another two weeks. I hope some of their new families join GRF!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Seeing all of them get to this stage makes me so happy! I never took for granted how blessed I was to have all nine make it the entire time. Your story really shook me up last year. I am so so happy for you and Lush! You deserved this to happen this time! Cant wait to see who you keep!


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Absolutely adorable pics. I couldn't give any away.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


>


Wow! I want to come play in there!

I think we are all breathing a collective sigh of relief to see these Lushie babies thriving.  I hope we will get to watch some of them grow up.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Awwww!!!! I love them so much!!!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Goodness they are just too gorgeous! And what a great play area they have!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I want to come play too!!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Cute! Cute! Cute!
I want these two. Yes two. I want them both. 








Who am I kidding. It would be a blessing to get any of those beautiful puppies. I love every picture you post of these adorable babies and love watching them grow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ksdenton said:


> Cute! Cute! Cute!
> I want these two. Yes two. I want them both.
> View attachment 399386
> 
> ...


That is funny you picked the two boys! That is Red Boy who is going to be Finn Carlton and Blue Boy whose name is under discussion.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are just so adorable! Golden puppies are the cutest puppies, hands down!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

They are all so sweet, Jill. Are you keeping one from this litter? Do you know who you're keeping yet?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


>


I have fallen in love with the one on the left!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is Blue Boy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures, they're such beautiful pups.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS! Thank you for sharing these precious babies with us!


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Green Girl 7 weeks


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yellow Girl


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Bright Litter went to their new homes yesterday. Two went to show homes, two to performance homes, and two to great pet homes. Blue Boy is actually here until Wednesday, but the pick up days were so touching and fun. Lush loved all the attention and presents. 

Miss Addi McEacharn - Pink Girl 
Miss Twinkle Fields - Yellow Girl
Miss Spirit Damianio- Green Girl 
Miss Lyla FitzPatrick- Orange Girl 
Mr. Finn Carlton - Red Boy
Mr name TBA McCullough-Janes.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> The Bright Litter went to their new homes yesterday. Two went to show homes, two to performance homes, and two to great pet homes.



Oh I'm so sad. No more puppy pictures. 
Was it hard saying goodbye? Did you have any thoughts on keeping one?
I'm curious on the non show pups. Are they not going to be shown because of maybe a fault in their conformation or just because people aren't into showing? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Like Maverick from the Gunner litter, Red Boy Finn has his own facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Finn-the-Golden-Retriever-from-PoeticGold-Farm/654533931288261


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Orange Girl in her new home


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yellow Girl with her new "mom"


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lyla's new brother is Harborview golden Seamus:


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I remember holding all three of my girls for the first time. I hope all of these new owners felt the exact same emotions I did: pure love, peace, excitement, and just absolute adoration!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What wonderful homes these puppies will have! You must be so proud!


----------



## whitedragon (May 22, 2014)

beautiful puppies and doggies !


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well. . . lord help me but I think here I go again for try #3 at raising a really socialized happy litter. It is fun to now see the Lush pups grown up and living amazing lives- some in SAR(2), some AKC pointed(3), and all loved in wonderful families. 

A girl we trained and who our junior handler taught to show, AM CH Sookie, seemed to have 7 Mystic pups on her utlrasound but. . .xray says 12-14! We are all going to help at the C section on Monday, including our junior handler Keller and out "Midwoof" LibertyME.

I think I am going to take Sookie and the litter to Poeticgold once the babies can create a fever response(4 weeks) . I am really excited to live with one of Mystic's first litters and lavish them with toys and attention, and I hope there is a boy in there to join our little family of goldens. Pedigree: Sookie and Mystic

The STAR litter? 

Sookie's last litter was the "LOVE" litter sired by MBIS MBISS GCH CH SHR My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon CD JH DJ RA WC VC SDHF OS CGC and she was a wonderful mom to ten, so I have high hopes this will go okay.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations on this news. I so look forward to lots of photographs!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks like you are in for a VERY Merry Christmas and a busy New Year. Cant wait to see all the puppies.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am really scared. My first litter was so traumatic, I still dream about it. The second one was owed so much to the great support of mid woof LibertyMe. This is kind of a challenge that I need to face my fears and enjoy every moment without being a puppy hypochondriac.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sookie with Keller


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sookie AM CH


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am really scared. My first litter was so traumatic, I still dream about it. The second one was owed so much to the great support of mid woof LibertyMe. This is kind of a challenge that I need to face my fears and enjoy every moment without being a puppy hypochondriac.


If you weren't scared, I'd worry about your sanity. All of us who remember your first litter will never forget that nightmare. In your place, I'm not sure I would let anyone from "outside" come near puppies. On the other hand, I wager that you remember the medical miracle (blood serum from an older dog, wasn't it?) that saved some of the puppies and so now you have a weapon you didn't have before.

Puppies give us all such joy, even if it is only watching from afar when we get to see pictures. I'm glad that you are gathering your courage and going for Golden again.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, the fear is so hard to tamp down. We had built such a beautiful nursery for Lush, all painted and decorated by my nieces, and i have barely ever been in that room again. I feel so haunted by that experience and have an aversion to the room- it would be hard to describe the horror of it. I have a storehouse of joyful puppy experiences too, but the trust that oh it will be easy and fine is all gone. I am so thankful the Tonka litter went perfect.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Unless your heart was made of surgical steel, I can't imagine how you could feel otherwise, Jill. You invested so much of yourself in that pregnancy and that was before you even got to cherish the puppies. I never got to hold one, but I wept bitter tears from afar when they got so sick, along with many others. The pain must still rip you apart when you let yourself think about it. It's a very good thing that your life is full of other Goldens who insist, as Goldens do, that you live in the present with them.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So very excited to hear your good news. Looking forward to lots and lots of pictures. 

Speaking of LibertyME, I haven't seen any updates from her in ages! Can you please give her a nudge to post an updated photo of her Lush pup soon?!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes I will nudge her! She is coming here tomorrow to help with the c section for the Mystic x Sookie pups


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Best wishes tomorrow for healthy puppies and mama. Will papa be assisting?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I remember Lush's first litter quite clearly also. I admire you for continuing to face your fears, Jill. As someone else mentioned, Goldens live in the moment so it's good you have such a hearty lively pack. I'll keep watch for puppy pictures!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What is the update on puppies? Any pictures!?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We are thinking the breeding will be, of course, new years eve or new years day! Fingers crossed for pretty pups.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am confused, I thought the puppies were due already?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

No I did a natural breeding yesterday with them so fingers crossed . New Years you know how I will spend it hehe. Very excited- so special to me.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lauren this is Lush's daughter x Mystic


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh, I was wondering about the Sookie puppies. I thought they were due. Very exciting about Mystic and Cady!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh gotcha! Sookie has 6 big chunky babies, and they have beautiful heads so far. They are about 10 days old.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so, so anxious about the Cady pups- for Cady to be PG and all to be well, because I so badly want a puppy that is Lush and Mystic both. I am nervous of hoping too much bc it is such a long road from the breeding to the going home( as you know!). The best thing is LibertyMe is the bestest mid woof, which is relieving.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Very exciting, congrats on the Sookie pups! Crossing fingers for Cady.


----------

